#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [散文] 醜陋而卑賤的格言(2015/4/23終結)

## 狼狗傑

§ 

窗台上，蛛網黏著半張成年蟑螂殘翼－－我們都應該知道這一景象的意思－－讓我們如是讚頌蜘蛛！ 

§ 

不是自己養大的鸚哥不認人。直接從鳥店裡帶回來的老鳥只會在你換牠飼料的時候咬你。 

§ 

絕對不要把尖端對準我－－雷聲隆隆，作如是說。

§ 

「多讀英文文章，英文方面自然就會有語感。」我的國中英文老師如是說。 

§ 

我習慣把「加爾各答」唸做「加爾疙瘩」－－現在我在心裡默唸它們倆，它們倆是同音的。 

§ 

寫下一個句子，務求順口－－甚至可以為此違反文法。

§ 

立言而不朽，歷久而彌新，這其實是一件非常危險的事。我翻開《野火集》，啊啊，這已經是多少年以前的書啦。而書裡所批判的那些政治亂象到現在還是存在著，不減反增。 

§ 

我覺得現在那些「各國菁英領袖」其實都非常樂見溫室效應繼續惡化下去－－再怎麼說，西北航道，以及在重重冰層之下無盡藏的礦產，(例如：石油！)想來在他們短視的眼界裡，是比北極熊的存亡更為重要的。

§ 

意念無法全都化為文字，千頭萬緒，一起湧上來，反而不知如何下筆了。 

§ 

同一時間出現的所有意念，一經分割，成為數條文字形式的念頭。光是這轉化的過程，就不曉得失去了多少東西。 

§ 

筆跟不上遺忘的速度。有寫出來的。其它都來不及用筆寫下，被腦子搞丟了。

§

誰都有這樣的經驗吧：一個意念忽然闖入，趕跑了在它之前的所有想法。當我們試著甩掉這個意念，回到之前的思考時，才發現自己已經遺忘了，斷了之前的思路。只因為暫時的分心，那一道與之前的思考無關的小念頭，天外飛來，便把前一瞬和後一瞬之間的聯繫除滅了－－誰沒有這樣的經驗呢？ 

§

也有這樣的經驗吧：幾乎是醒過來的同時。本來正在做夢的我們，對於夢裡發生的所有一切，其前因後果，都記得清清楚楚。等到一睜開眼睛，那些晰明的印象卻隱沒在遺忘的迷霧之中了。我們只會記得夢裡做的最後一件事，最後一個動作，看到的最後一格畫面，說的最後一句話......

§ 

一個人的思想，若透過另一個人的手化為文字，便會扭曲變形，乃至與原形針鋒相對。 

§ 

他本來要道出自己思想出來的心血結晶，卻在寫的中途(或剛開始)發現它可以與某位更偉大的思想家契合，於是開始偏離他寫作的本意。但文章是無法像果樹一樣嫁接的－－他把他的文字變成了四不像。 

§ 

為了反駁，或證明某位前人的創見，於是操弄腦中概念，東拼西湊，構出一個不精細的體系。

§ 

主人與奴僕之分，到現在依然存在，沒有消失。民主不過將人民變成主人，政府官員變成「公僕」。過去歷史上有明君、有昏君，也有暴君；昏君、暴君還多於明君。民主制度把人民變成君王，卻不能保證這個君王是明智的。 

§ 

宮廷鬥爭也還沒有隨君主制覆滅而消亡，不過換了個形式：如果說人民是坐擁後宮佳麗三千的皇帝，則政客們即是那爭寵的後宮。 

§ 

於是民主時代的專制政府抓住了民主體制的這些小辮子，堂而皇之宣稱人民沒有當好主人的智商。殊不知，笨蛋主子還是個主子；當個昏君好過當個笨奴隸。

----------


## 火爪

我好驚訝喔~
幾乎很多人都會批評政府
但很少有人是不採用政客的任何一句話
來罵政府的XD~
(國文老師都用現成的課本舉例)

----------


## Ghostalker

倒不如說，殊不知，美式民主只是一個幌子，只是專制政府的遮羞布而已。

而專制政府就一邊取笑著一邊扔掉了這個遮羞布~

但是結果並沒有區別：少數人活得像個神仙、多數人活得像根野草；做工最少的人收獲最多、做工最多的人饑寒交迫...

從權力的鎖鏈到金錢的鎖鏈，統治者只不過是把魚線放長一點而已。

但是卻讓魚兒們以爲自己拿著釣竿，這是多麽聰明的做法啊。

從抽象民主中所滲出的政治投機性，到現在還在散發著沖天臭氣，把政府變成肮髒的暴政機構。

而沒有政治頭腦、卻沾了一身這種臭氣的人，當然不覺得昏君比起笨奴隸來有什麽不好，因爲他不在乎把對自己做的錯事放大爲對所有人做的錯事——事實上，他在政治投機性的惡臭雲霧中又何嘗去看別人的利益了？

正如國君有優劣之分一般，民主也有真假之分，更有是否適宜的區別。美式民主只是一個制度、一個服從於人的制度，它既不是一尊神像，也不是永恒的真理。

而慌忙套上一個假民主、又在五十步笑百步的較量中沾沾自喜的人，豈非沐猴而冠？




-------------------------------
切莫生氣，以上只是嘗試用和原文類似的語氣來表達我自己的意見，絕非汙蔑你是黑心政客。因爲我也知道你不可能是那個位置上的人，所以盡量以第三者的心態去看就好。

另外文章之外說一句，最民主的制度是要讓最有利於人民的措施得到實施。但很諷刺的是，做到了這一點的制度往往不是抽象民主。民主還有很長的路要走，所以我比較習慣於在現階段的民主前面加個定語，叫做美式民主或者西方民主。這樣的民主遠非完美，甚至有的時候比專制更糟糕。

根據中立勢力的調查，從1945年起，美國曾經試圖推翻50個政府，其中大部分都是民選政府。在這個過程中，30個國家被武力攻擊和轟炸，造成無數人命的損失。

在近五十年內，阿根廷，貝裏斯，玻利維亞，巴西，智利，哥倫比亞，古巴，厄瓜多爾，薩爾瓦多，格瑞那達，危地馬拉，奎亞納，洪都拉斯，尼加拉瓜，巴拿馬，巴拉圭，秘魯，蘇裏南，烏拉圭，委內瑞拉這些拉美國家都被美國直接或間接地攻擊過，它們的領導人都被獨裁者或者其他親美的領導人所替代。

而更重要的是，美國民衆大多對這些罪行一無所知。

所以我絕不信任美式民主，也不信任按照美國模式所複制出來的所有貼著民主標簽的汙穢物。美式民主只是一層遮羞布。甚至，似乎因爲有了這層遮羞布，它背後的專制變得更加肆無忌憚了。

這樣的民主，沒有也罷——你說呢？

----------


## 瀟湘

致Ghostalker，關於發言




> 倒不如說，殊不知，美式民主只是一個幌子，只是專制政府的遮羞布而已。 
> 
> 而專制政府就一邊取笑著一邊扔掉了這個遮羞布~ 
> 
> 但是結果並沒有區別：少數人活得像個神仙、多數人活得像根野草；做工最少的人收獲最多、做工最多的人饑寒交迫... 
> 
> 從權力的鎖鏈到金錢的鎖鏈，統治者只不過是把魚線放長一點而已。 
> 
> 但是卻讓魚兒們以爲自己拿著釣竿，這是多麽聰明的做法啊。 
> ...


……儘管Ghostalker可能沒有特別意思，不過還是提醒一下好了。
*Ghostalker的回應已經開始離題。*

艾倫的文字似乎沒有要在民主的真義上盤桓，只是把一些思緒凝煉成格言。
由於有幽夢影、容齋隨筆、傻子的話這些著作傳世，
所以我等也認同這是一種文學體裁。
然而，僅管艾倫和Ghostalker都是在抒發自己的思緒，
形式上卻是Ghostalker在回應艾倫的文；
這種情況下，可能就會有離題與否的爭議
（Ghostalker所針對的只是文章的一部分，就我拙見，似乎是：
「於是民主時代的專制政府抓住了民主體制的這些小辮子，
堂而皇之宣稱人民沒有當好主人的智商。殊不知，
笨蛋主子還是個主子；當個昏君好過當個笨奴隸。」一語）
如果雙方藉此延伸討論，最後就會溢出文章主軸指涉的範圍，
剎時我可能需要切割或刪除部份文句。


以下是對Ghostalker的回文之回應

    另外，我覺得Ghostalker恐怕將民主政治太過簡化，
世上的民主政府並非皆為美式政治的翻版。
此外，美國內部的學者也常對美國當下政治環境的合理性提出反思；
而作為一個國家，為了自己國民的利益而傷害鄰國，卻無可厚非——當然未必合理。

最後，建議Ghostalker少用激烈的字眼，
那會嚴重干擾Ghostalker原本要傳達的意念。    
    



字數儘管足夠……艾倫要不要再繼續增加看看？
如果只有目前的字句，似乎還略嫌空洞……

祝好。

----------


## Ghostalker

爲避免繼續離題，已經給潇湘君發私訊討論。

因爲Jim Hawkins的這些語句中，大多透出的是對現實人性的哀歎、以及對這些人性所折射出的“世界規則”的一種不甚樂觀的感覺，所以我才會打算抓住最現實的東西來談一談世界的規則究竟是怎樣，人性又是怎樣，這些東西在不同條件下會怎樣變化，等等等等。

如果人們看到了一個混亂不堪的終點，那麽絕望是難免的。而我想要表達的是：目前的情況根本還沒有資格成爲終點。它至多只是一個序章而已。倒下的正義者終將再次站起來，苟活的卑劣者不可能永遠苟活。如果我們夠幸運夠長壽的話，我們就能有機會看到這一幕歌劇的真正結尾——而我堅信它會是振奮人心的。

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

人性的探勘者？小說家？喔......居然有人用這麼莊嚴的詞彙形容這些文字匠扮演的角色。莊子說他們盡講「瑣屑之言」，曾幾何時，喔......他們竟成了「人性的探勘者」？

§

「我不是在探勘人性，而是在偽造人性！」誠實的小說家將如是喊道。說到誠實的小說家，我想到一個：寇特馮內果，他是我目前所知最誠實的小說家。他誠實到什麼程度呢？他誠實到會在自己的簽名旁邊，畫一個米字符號，說他的屁眼就是長那種樣子。

§

馮內果曾說，他從不在自己的作品中呈現愛情，因為愛情太搶戲，會把他要在作品中呈現的其它東西遮掩了。

§

我說，比愛情更搶戲的是政治。我之前寫了十九則東西，只有三則寫政治，可是－－這真是太神奇了，傑克－－大家的目光居然都給這三則吸走了耶！

§

格言永遠不嫌多－－只會越積越多，多到氾濫，氾濫得貶值，比垃圾還不如......

§

古有明訓「知之為知之，不知為不知，是知也」實在太難做到，對於自己不懂的東西，有人還是偏要去論斷，這就是格言。

§

我的言論似乎就要挑起一連串論辯呢......怎麼辦怎麼辦？那我趕快閉嘴吧，以免暴露我的保守與無知......

§

艾可在《玫瑰的名字》中說得好，嘲諷罪惡不代表要挺身抵抗罪惡。很抱歉，我的道德勇氣還不足夠。

----------


## Ghostalker

> 我說，比愛情更搶戲的是政治。我寫了十九則東西，只有三則寫政治，可是──這真是太神奇了，傑克──大家的目光居然都給這三則吸走了耶！


XD
因爲政治是一套價值觀的體現，從政治思想裏，能看出一個人的整個思維體係~

所謂“政治”，就是“你打算怎樣對待民衆”
這麽明顯的性格判斷，當然搶眼了~

----------


## 狼狗傑

§ 

在這個不確定的年代，不要提出任何過於武斷的預言。你不是預言家，事情不一定如你所料。

§ 

在這個不確定的年代，儘管提出你的大膽猜想。你不是預言家，說的東西不必準－－儘管胡說吧。

§ 

我預言－－或我猜想：不再有人能建立一個完整的思想體系，有如康德那般宏大。我們都將成為赫拉克利特斯，寫作自己的私密斷片。我們是格言家。

§ 

近來我讀馬克．羅蘭茲《哲學家與狼》，上面寫道：阿波羅同時是太陽神與狼神。我立即想到醉狂的戴奧尼索斯是山羊之神。但我無法再做進一步推想，畢竟羅蘭茲寫這個不是為了註解尼采《悲劇的誕生》：阿波羅與戴奧尼索斯之對立。

姜戎在《狼圖騰》裡也提到「狼性」與「羊性」的對立。不過那也是不同的東西，與尼采，與羅蘭茲，都搭不上線。

§ 

北歐神話的宇宙觀與尼采的悲劇世界論同出日耳曼，同樣為我所癡迷：世界是冰與火－－世界是夢的靜觀與醉的狂歡－－兩者間竟無法調合對應，令我傷神。

§ 

死刑的正當性：人口太多，能死一個是一個。 

§ 

上帝是萬能的。他至善。他至惡。他的惡與他的善一樣完美。相比之下，其它所有的美德與罪惡皆如此平庸......

§ 

惡是上帝自視為之的特權，是他對揀選之民的禁止事項。只有上帝能殺人。只有上帝能摧毀。 

善則在「禁止事項」之外。 

§ 

魔鬼不是時時都行「惡」，他們也可能行「善」。他們不論行惡或行善，都妄想超過上帝的高度，僭越上帝的特權，冒犯上帝的尊嚴。 

§ 

於是身為義人並非成為上帝選民的保證。信而得救。馬丁路德如是說。我們不行惡而行善，以服從上帝權柄為前提－－這就是真相？ 

§ 

上帝也不會想拯救所有人。儘管讓不信的繼續不信，讓行惡的繼續行惡。天國只有一道窄門，容納不了那麼多人類的靈魂。 

§ 

罪惡的正當性：人口太多，天國少進來一個是一個。

----------


## 瀟湘

> 上帝是萬能的。他至善。他至惡。他的惡與他的善一樣完美。相比之下，其它所有的美德與罪惡皆如此平庸...
> 
> §
> 
> 惡是上帝自視為之的特權，是他對揀選之民的禁止事項。只有上帝能殺人。只有上帝能摧毀。
> 
> §
> 
> 善則在「禁止事項」之外。
> ...


妙語如珠（闔掌讚嘆）
感覺傑已經突破了常識之壁，看見了洞穴以外的世界。

期待後續，繼續加油吧。（笑）

----------


## 狼狗傑

拜託別那樣讚美，我這種言論大概得罪了全天下所有的基督徒了吧。

"醜陋"而"卑賤"...會這樣命名代表我自己也厭惡這樣的想法。這裡積聚的是我極力排除出腦袋的渣滓。這些與閣下的讚美剛好相反，只是我從自己的洞穴裡清出的垃圾。

如果您期待後續，這不會讓您失望的。因為思想的蟑螂是驅逐不完的──

----------


## 好喝的茶

儘管醜陋而卑賤兼極度厭惡，還是唯恐忘記一般把它們給寫下來了。
所以它們才醜陋而卑賤兼引人極度厭惡，吧？

我讚美格言中的醜陋與卑賤，像一個事不關已卻總參進每個細節的旁觀者，
對事件的一種建基於主觀上的客觀看法。

----------


## 呆虎鯨

既然JIM不喜歡贈幣，那我還是來回應以示支持吧。




> 也有這樣的經驗吧──幾乎是醒過來的同時。本來正在做夢的我們，對於夢裡發生的所有一切，其前因後果，都記得清清楚楚。等到一睜開眼睛，那些晰明的印象卻隱沒在遺忘的迷霧之中了。我們只會記得夢裡做的最後一件事，最後一個動作，看到的最後一格畫面，說的最後一句話......


我喜歡把夢當成是靈魂的旅行，為了避免醒來後錯亂，基本上腦袋會強制性的將那些旅行的記意收藏在最深處。





> 死刑的正當性：人口太多，能死一個是一個。


我很想說：這句我喜歡（燦）





> 上帝是萬能的。他至善。他至惡。他的惡與他的善一樣完美。相比之下，其它所有的美德與罪惡皆如此平庸...


所以我不曾喜歡過他。

嗯＝Ｗ＝
無論如何我還是很喜歡。

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

一直以來，人類普遍對「獸性」的認定，似乎都脫離不了「無法饜足的慾望」。從童話〈小紅帽〉裡的大野狼，我們可以看到「食慾」與「色慾」並存、發展到極致，並且兩者有密切的連結。而在安潔拉卡特的改寫下，大野狼的食慾與色慾根本就是一體的。牠想要「吃」小紅帽：這裡文字配合曖昧情節所呈現的多重暗示性，在「吃」這個動詞上得到了體現，同時明示「吞食」與暗示「性的佔有」，彷彿大野狼的性器與胃是相連的，或是大野狼同時具備兩副腦袋，一副長在胃裡，另一副就長在－－真是一種奇怪的偏見。

§

看到報上批評名人「不當『使用』外勞」－－這用字真有趣。

§

為了鱈魚殺海豹。為了稻米殺麻雀。大陸殺光麻雀，稻米全遭蝗災。加拿大殺光海豹，鱈魚遭的是什麼？猜猜。

§

讀吳爾芙的長篇小說《海浪》，覺得非常優美。讀著讀著，突然發現：這不是為人詬病為「粗糙」、「沒背景營造」，網路上到處充斥的「劇本文」嗎？




> 「我看到一支指環，」伯納說：「高掛在我頭頂上方，顫動著，懸在一環光圈裡。」
> 
> 「我看到一片淡黃，」蘇珊說：「緩緩暈開直到與一抹紫相遇。」
> 
> 「我聽到一道聲音，」蘿達說：「唧唧；唧唧；一下高一下低。」


§

過去讀杜思妥也夫斯基，愛看得不得了。現在一樣覺得他小說好。只是我在某日讀《罪與罰》，看到杜妮亞開槍那一段，我傻住了：這根本就是臺灣時興的鄉土連續劇嘛。灑狗血、灑狗血、灑狗血－－

兩個女人吵架，甚至打起來，臺灣垃圾劇愛用橋段，杜斯妥也夫斯基早用上了，於是我們看到了《罪與罰》中蘇妮亞的繼母開喪宴，結果與她的女房東上演全武行......

老媽媽還沒死，兄弟就在爭著分家產。「臺灣阿誠」有這樣一段。短篇〈賭徒〉也有！為了討好「老奶奶」，眾子孫輩紛紛使出渾身解數，務必討好，以便「分一杯羹」－－或全數佔有。

帶一群人上門找碴？在「龍捲風」、「霹靂火」之中根本就是家常便飯，沒想到杜氏偉大的小說《白痴》也來這套－－然後主角梅什金挺身而出，被找碴的那個人居然還恩將仇報打他一巴掌，最後來找碴的還反過來欽佩他，請他回家當座上賓－－真是亂七八糟！

§

劇本文、灑狗血，為什麼到吳爾芙、杜思妥也夫斯基手裡就是大手筆、「風格不凡」？是我們惑於盛名？還是大名家能化「腐朽」為「神奇」？

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

悔罪是偽裝。赦罪是做戲。贖罪－－永不可能！罪行本身卻是真實，不可否認。

§

拔下貼在小學圍牆上，上書「公德心！請飼主記得清理狗狗排洩物」字樣的告示紙。拿它來包狗大便，是不是一個好主意？

§

越容易憂鬱的人越容易笑－－你沒有聽說過「大起大落」這一句話嗎？

越是悲觀主義的人越愛笑，因為他不能確定自己從哪一天開始就不會再笑了。所以，他要笑個夠。

§

有「狗尾續貂」－－有沒有「貂尾續狗」？

以下三則是珠玉－－被無恥地竊取過來－－拋入這垃圾堆中......

§

世上沒有真的讓人生氣的事。－－杜崇

§

即使同樣手握權力，傷害也比救贖容易得多。－－羽狼

§

當野生動物的能力開始減弱並走向谷底的時候，相對地，敵人對牠來說就變得強大了；於是，牠就得死掉。這是讓一個動物的歷史不成為悲劇的辦法－－讓故事在最後一章結束前能停下來。
－－西頓《動物記3─獵物的生活》〈致讀者朋友〉

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

災難才不會像2012演的那樣，來得那麼突然。我們是溫水裡的青蛙，慢慢被煮熟。 

§ 

這世代，眼淚因為流得太多，而變得十分廉價；乾得太快，而顯得不夠誠懇，並且虛偽。相比之下，嬉笑怒罵似乎更為真誠。讓我們笑吧，讓我們怒吧，嬉笑怒罵一切的殘酷與謊言－－不要哭。 

§ 

讓自己心腸冷硬，表情凝固，對一個迎面向你走來，謙卑地向你要求一張發票救救老殘窮的志工視而不見；倘若不想做那麼絕，便對她擺擺你的手，表示拒絕施捨，拒絕救援。你很難不心痛，不覺得自己不殘忍，但是拒絕這個動作做起來很輕易。然後，你遺忘－－這同樣也很輕易。 

§ 

飄雨不終朝；一切強烈的情緒都不會持續太久。(因此顯得不夠真切。)
眼淚會乾，怒氣會消，你也不能一直仰天狂笑到肚皮破裂。 

§ 

過去文學把性排除在外固然不對，可是現在文學的性過於氾濫，多得令人作嘔。 

§ 

寫現代小說並不是為了證明人是比百頭巨人還要狂暴的怪物，而是虛構出比百頭巨人還要狂暴的人。不是證明，而是虛構－－虛構比證明還要偉大。 

§ 

我是說故事的人，不是講道理的人。我思想貧乏得可憐，無法對現象發表長篇大論。(因此最適合我的文體是格言。)
除了呈現因投射在我波心上而扭曲的浮光掠影，你不能再叫我寫其它東西。

§

人在荒野，「拓荒」。(砍雜草。)

雜草反過來，在我們的城市裡「拓荒」，有何不可？

(從雜草的角度看過來，我們的世界才是一片荒蕪。)

§

為什麼，初升的月球有如黃疸？為什麼，純真小貓的吸吮，會激起手指主人的官能情欲？為什麼，月的光輪在天上，有如洞的往上凹陷？為什麼，激情的貓叫像人類嬰兒的啼哭聲？

§

理性其實並不「理性」，它只是比「感性」還要複雜一點的*機制*。

(問：*機制*？

答：沒有什麼意思啦。不過你不覺得用這個詞聽起來很有*學問*嗎？只要聽起來很有*學問*的，不都被視為「理性」？)

§

「優」在中國古代，有「演員」的意思。

優等生。

§

道德觀念是「偏見」的一種。

§

「偏見」這個字眼的存在實在是毫無意義的－－事實上，就我們對「偏見」下的定義而言，任何見解都是偏見，任何見解都是片面的，任何見解都具有被接受之後，便使接受者排斥與之相反者的性質。

(*注意！*這裡有個陷阱：我說「就我們對它下的定義，」我們真的對它下過什麼定義嗎？我在這裡對它下的定義，等同於你對它下的定義嗎？「偏見」的定義是否真是「片面的，具有被接受之後，便使接受者排斥與之相反者的性質？」它是否有個原初定義，是當初造這個詞的人下的，在訊息傳遞的過程遭受我們的扭曲，以致眾聲喧嘩？當初造這個詞的人到底有沒有對它下定義？)

§

不管是多麼正確的見解，若是遇到與之相反或*看似*相反的見解，不管對方是否正確，兩者必然相斥。

§

有時與人互動是一件困倦的事，儘管它是靈感相當重要的來源。也許事實正如海明威所宣稱的，就算是小說家，也有對觀察人情世故感到厭倦的時候。

----------


## a70701111

很多種類的格言。
應該是我看過『沙與漠』後，最多的ㄧ次了。
有很多的譏諷跟反譏諷言語。
這是您寫出來的嗎？
……看起來應該也是有參考。
發的部分似乎跟另外一邊有所不同。
恩……能夠這樣寫的獸也不多阿，繼續加油吧。

----------


## 狼狗傑

獸魂的"速寫簿"是寫景
這裡的集子則是我的純粹思索與抒發
的確是我寫出來的
也有參考過許多人的文字
謝謝您的鼓勵

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

在探討宇宙本質與實然的事務上，科學已然取代哲學的形上學領域在我們心目中的地位。儘管科學公理依然有所不穩，如同日本學者竹內薰所言：「99.9%都是假設。」但科學公理的真偽並非光靠理性的思索與辯論就能處理，而更講求現實中的證據。科學上處理其研究對象的方法學，便是在現實中尋找證據以證明理論。也因此科學知識比哲學知識更堅實，更取信於人。也是因為需要「證據」的緣故，科學尚無法染指倫理學。倫理學是哲學的最後陣地之一。哲學尚未死亡。

§

「應該」這個詞，不過是出自「感情」罷了。

難怪休謨的哲學是一條死巷，就算康德再怎麼不服，也不得不提出「道德指令」這項說法－－「道德」只是「指令」，不是客觀定律。

§

我們必須將「社會科學」與「倫理學」分開。且以心物二元論先將科學粗淺地分作兩類：以「物」為研究對象的「自然科學」和以「心」為研究對象的「社會(人文)科學」。自然科學著眼於宇宙事物的實然，社會(人文)科學著眼於人性的實然。而就算是研究「心」的社會(人文)科學，其研究的「實然」：從人性所表現出來的多種現象與實例中，歸納出人性的某些「趨向」－－與倫理學上的「應然指令」毫無關聯。

§

自然科學：「宇宙應該是這個樣態。」

社會科學：「人性應該是這個樣態。」

以上兩者為假設。

倫理學：「人應該要這樣做。」此為指令。

§

客觀上不存有倫理學上的應然指令「應該」與人性的實然符合的必然。對「存天理滅人性」的不容許，或叔本華說「世界即意志」卻又在倫理學上反對意志，都只是出於「感性」。老話一句：你無法用「不符自然規律」來反對一個行為。倫理學無關乎科學，它是一種提倡，一種信仰，與一種選擇。但對人來說，有「證據」才會「信仰」，〈約翰福音〉：「你看了才信。」

§

以上文句夾雜西化的中文語法，如「科學上處理其研究對象的方法學」我原可寫為「科學處理其研究對象的方法學」，但在歐美語法中，「科學」不能「處理」(這是給「人」用的動詞)對象。為什麼這裡不用完全的中文語法？因為在這裡討論的是來自西方的學問。我們無法肯定，使用不符合西方語法的中文語法討論西方的學問會發生什麼樣的後果。也許哲學如同維根斯坦所言，只是不精確的語言引起的一連串誤會。

然而，以上文句也夾雜了中國的元素，如以「存天理滅人性」來指稱倫理學上的應然指令與人性的實然相違背的現象。

§

關於國家與民族的論述也是一種倫理學上的應然指令：你是中國人。你是臺灣人。臺灣人應該做什麼，應該說什麼語言。

§

「實然的」比不上「應然的」陳述炫麗。社會事務與意識型態，是小說者流的敘事，無關自然的「實然」。這裡不得不讚美我們高等中學的教育分組，把學生分作「自然組」以及「社會組」，反映出實然與應然分割對立之真理。

§

政治人物製造神話。政客就是小說家。我們來看希特勒，我們來看史達林。我們來看毛澤東。他們仍被某些他們的忠實信徒稱為「偉人」。他們的確抓住國家意識的論述，控制住整個國家的意向。而他們的論述無關「實然」。即使他們謊話連篇，只要人民相信，就會產生出令人炫目的巨大力量。

----------


## 狼狗傑

§	

「他畫畫像一匹狼。」竇加如是評高更。

§

以動物為師。

*以動物為師？*

§

模仿各種動物正面的特性，是很好的練習……我呢，正好很欣賞貓，貓的動作就像一名勇士。
－－《深夜加油站遇見蘇格拉底》

§

人類必須成為動物的主人。
－－班雅明《單行道》〈手套〉

§

有些野獸注定不會被馴服。
－－安娜．卡列尼娜原則，賈德戴蒙《槍炮、病菌與鋼鐵》


§

關於圖騰崇拜，不是圖騰動物本身完全崇高，而是牠某方面的特質令信徒聯想到崇高之物。

我們從何時開始認定其他生物比人類更低等？

§

我之前自責過自己對社會最低層的拒絕施捨，但我讀《深夜加油站遇見蘇格拉底》，見丹．米爾曼對他拒絕一名乞丐的不安如是處理：放下它，隨它去，立刻什麼都輕鬆多了。

§

當一個念頭正困擾著你，起而做其他事情，或去想其它東西，這樣就好了嗎？還是這不過是假裝放下，其實還緊抓著它？暫時放下煩惱，讓其它念頭填充腦筋，時候一到又浮上心頭，這是人生常態嗎？我們是否該擺脫這常態，追求所謂終極解脫之道？我們又該怎麼做？

§

當你告訴自己不要再去在乎一個人對你的某句判定，是否代表，你已更在乎他對你的那句判定？或許該大方承認他對你的判定。如果他說你的文字裡沒有別人，那就承認你過度自我的缺失。並且你既曾向他保證願意改正，那就去做吧。

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

「假如一般人民竟永遠酒醉不醒，他們不久就會發現自己被所有猶太人控制。」請問這段文字出自何人之口？希特勒？不對。再看下去－－「猶太人會吸光俄羅斯人的血液，甚至縱飲享樂，羞辱俄國人。雖然他們因而要繳稅出錢，但那錢都是壓榨俄國人得來的。」好吧，那這位反猶主義堅強的俄國人是誰呢？信不信由你，是杜斯妥也夫斯基。這段文字出自他的《作家日記》，自己找來翻翻吧。

反猶主義是一種時代現象，就連杜斯妥也夫斯基這位以「悲天憫人」著稱的文學家也不能免。

§

「法國有位醫生作家Louis-Ferdinand Ce’line，二次大戰後成了眾人指責的戰犯。原名Destouches的Ce’line，出身貧寒，長大後當了醫師，專醫治一些窮人。早年我讀他小說時，我不知道他除了是一位德術兼備的醫生之外，還是一名激烈的種族主義者，大戰期間，屠害猶太人，不遺餘力。」(馮內果1973年於惠頓學院圖書館之演講)

§

你知道猶太人常跟放高利貸者的形象連結在一起嗎？想到杜斯妥也夫斯基在《罪與罰》裡將被害者設定為以抵押典當為業的老婦人，又讓拉斯科爾尼科夫在殺了她之後並不為自己殺了她而後悔－－而是為了其它理由－－不禁令人冷汗直流。

「開當舖的猶太婆子」－－聽過這種說法嗎？雖然小說中沒明說，不過阿遼娜．伊凡諾夫娜的身分已經昭然若揭了。

§

因為讀了《作家日記》而重翻《罪與罰》，許多以前沒看清的東西被發現了。例如，拉斯科爾尼科夫根本從未後悔自己殺了阿遼娜．伊凡諾夫娜，以兩段內文為證：「他並不後悔自己犯了罪。」「他只是在這一點上認罪了：因為他撐不下去，投案了。」他本人又說：「我是殺了自己，不是老太婆！」這句自白顯示了兩點事實：第一、老太婆根本無關緊要，拉斯科爾尼科夫殺人是對不起自己，不是那個被他殺的人。第二、為了讓讀者容易原諒男主角，杜斯妥也夫斯基讓被殺的人擁有令人咬牙切齒的身份：開當舖的(猶太)婆子。

§

再強調一次：倫理學很不可靠。相比之下，科學似乎更堅實得多。但對實然的研究並不能做為應然的證明，亦即科學無法真正告訴我們不該做什麼，或該做什麼。關於這點，費曼先生有詳盡的論述。

§

對應然的堅持，不能阻礙對實然的探討。

§

尼采指責蘇格拉底時提到，蘇格拉底排斥「本能」，認為行動必須通過思想，否則就不是「正確」行為。

丹．米爾曼筆下加油站的蘇格拉底說，真正的「行動」不同於本能、「反射」，「在每一行動中都有所冥想。」

巴夫洛夫卻說，行為順從反射的規律，就算是思想，也是一種反射行為。例如：有些外在事件激發我們思想，不過是因為它們符合某些個體的「思想制約條件」。

這又是一個應然與實然的問題？實然的科學指出了應然辯論中概念的謬誤？

----------


## 狼王白牙

有關最後一篇的本能與行動，頗有贊同感。

決定做 -- 只在剎那的一瞬間，是本能或反射
但至於怎麼做，方法為何則經過了思考，但是後者無法否認前者之本能或反射動作

至於有關上帝的批評嘛，雖然我曾是教友但不會替祂說半句話（笑）

最後一篇同時談到了，人其實都有很多面，主張和平主義者可能會在家中毆打妻子
因為理想與家庭是兩種不同的慾望，是可以這個放多一點，那個放少一點。

----------


## 狼狗傑

其實我覺得《深夜加油站遇見蘇格拉底》所提出的和平勇士之道，其實也不是完全反對行為反射論，「蘇格拉底」(跟他的老前輩不一樣)強調在每一項行動中都心無雜念，是一種把反射制約住的訓練，不讓思考行為隨制約條件起舞，而是自由思考......想要去想一件東西的時候才去想，而不是讓千頭萬緒控制住你，讓你鑽牛角尖。

至於上帝，我想的確有最高主宰，我們可以不喜歡他，但必須承認我們不是至高無上的存在－－祂才是。

有關「和平主義者可能會在家中毆打妻子」的例子，我覺得這不是「理想與家庭是兩種不同慾望」的問題，問題在於「道德價值觀的失敗」，可參卡普蘭《失敗，也是一種力量》。

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

不，你在想什麼？善有善報？此一動念玷污了善行本身，當你是另有目的地行善－－此一言論倒是一個光坐著不起身行動的好理由。

§

滑稽，是對雷聲大雨點小的反應，是恐怖感的預期並未實現的放鬆，尼采如此表示。可是，滑稽也可能與傷痛的感情相關。滑稽有時是一種自責－－自覺行為滑稽是一種心靈受傷的反應。

§

當你發覺你害怕的事情並不如你所想地發生，一切變得如此滑稽，但你卻笑不出來，因為你先犯了不可犯的大錯。

§

有一種滑稽，可稱之為「不合時宜的激情」，常見於古老電影、小說及各式激起過往群眾此類情感的事情。如舊式愛國電影，呼喊口號，宣揚榮耀，在過去經歷過那些時代的人，是神聖而崇高；在我們，卻是如此可笑滑稽。

(或者那些老派激情的事物激起我們內心的恐懼－－我們恐懼自己跟那股激情有所共鳴，因為現在它們看來是如此「洗腦」－－我們以笑抵抗它們的洗腦。)

§

還有一種滑稽，在外人看來猶如鬧劇，在當事人身上卻是真正的不幸。這可不是說句「幸災樂禍」就能解釋得來。不幸來得如此荒謬，令我們這些旁觀者啞然失笑，卻是當事者的憂傷所在。例如，《狼雨》中Toboe撲倒而害死自己的老奶奶那一段情節，令我妹感到可笑－－不過這也可解釋為，對於劇本為了加給Toboe不幸的過去，竟做了那麼拙劣的安排，令觀眾又好氣又好笑。

§

*你相信什麼?*
大能者是至善的也是至惡的。

*你的良知在說什麼?*
「無能即罪惡。」

*你最大的危險是什麼?*
永遠被當作一個廢物。

*你還喜愛別的什麼?*
綑綁我的鎖鏈。

*你認為誰較壞?*
那些以為正義存在而且站在他們背後的人。

*你認為什麼行為最具人性?*
承認自身所具備的邪惡。

*什麼是自由的保證?*
自我膨脹的幻覺－－因為根本就*沒有自由這種東西。*

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

在春風經典面紙包裝上看到如下文字：



> 快樂是－－
> 用牛皮紙袋裝著法國麵包走回家假裝自己在法國


這種快樂也太辛酸－－何不真的到法國走走？

§

正義是謊言，憤怒卻是真實的。法理是謊言，仇恨卻是真實的。

§

平和的分手：放棄挽救一段無可挽救的關係，反而對兩人都好，至少交絕不出惡聲。

§

當自殺是目的，我們哀痛。

當自殺只是表演或手段，那只是鬧劇。

以前看自殺新聞，如果主角自殺成功，我會說：怎麼那麼想不開？如果主角自殺失敗，而且很明顯只是做戲，我會說：浪費國家資源，怎麼不趕快死一死？

近來，在我身邊傳出有熟人的朋友自殺的消息，而且我參加了他的告別式之後，我想對自己說：

國小二年級鬧自殺，為什麼我不真的跳下去？該死的爛嘴巴！

§

如果你在乎一個人，當他陷入絕望情緒，向你尋求支持，千萬要即時拉他一把。如果你沒有立即伸出手，即使他明白你還愛他，只是因為忙碌或困倦而一時忽略他－－絕望很可能先你一步逼他躍下深淵。

§

愛，有時不足以留下一條已經不堪存在重壓的生命，不足以成為一個人活下去的動力：即使他明白他的死會讓愛他的人難受，他依然會選擇擺脫存在的負荷。

§

「你連死都不怕，還怕什麼？」我們常這樣罵懷有自殺意圖者，彷彿這樣他就不會想自殺了。

死亡真的是人間最可怕的東西嗎？不怕死，就代表不怕繼續活著了嗎？

§

當一個人自殺，媒體常說「這個社會病了。」而我想到一個小學國語課本常用的比喻：社會不過是一件大機械，每個人都是其中最不可或缺的小零件，或小螺絲釘。對不相干的人來說，一個人自殺不過是社會問題，他們根本不會，也不能在乎自殺的那個人。

§

媒體老愛說「這個社會病了。」也有許多人老愛這麼感嘆。

病了會好，好了也可能會再生病。

§

你是一個好人又如何，如果你什麼都做不成？

你是一個壞人又如何，如果你能把世界變得更好？

如果一個人為了實現理想，不惜壞事做盡，化身魔王－－如果他真的實現了這些理想，那我要說他是個偉人。

「沒錯，希特勒是偉人－－偉人通常邪惡。」－－賽巴斯提安．哈夫納

§

要改變體制，必先在體制內求生存，然後往上爬，最終抓住體制的操縱桿－－

當你終於掌握權力，不要遺忘你的初衷：要改變這一切！

§

被世界遺棄，或是遺棄這世界？

被社會淘汰，或是淘汰這社會？

讓這個世界需要你，讓這個社會缺你不可。不要甘願被遺棄，不要甘願被淘汰。做有影響力的人！

§

世界不會為你停止轉動，但如果你抓住它的軸心，它會為你轉動。

時間不會為你停駐，但如果你與光同速，一萬年不過是你的一瞬。

§

拉斯科爾尼科夫的謬誤－－偉人之所以成為偉人，不是因為他有膽跨越道德界線－－而是他先變得偉大，道德界線才變得無所謂。拿破崙又殺過哪個開當鋪的老太婆？

你有看過幾個大帝或獨裁者親手殺人？他要殺人不用自己拿斧頭，只要下道命令就夠了－－人就是他的兇器。

一個人能把別人變成他的工具，就是一位偉人。所以富商是偉人－－員工是他的賺錢工具；將軍統帥是偉人，因為士兵是他的戰爭工具；大王大帝是偉人，因為人民是他開墾新得領土的工具……

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

比起全面禁絕，開放是為了更有效的管制。

§

我的夢想就是在世界上人口最多的地方建立集中營，實施大屠殺制度，而且過程完全合法。

讓敵人自相殘殺無法滿足我的控制欲，把他們統一處理掉才能彰顯我宰制一切的權力。

§

在樹下躲雨，雨停了就要離開，恐怕風一吹，天明明沒落雨，你倒被樹下的假雨淋得全身溼透。

§

小女孩從後方蹦蹦跳跳接近木椅。木椅上有一隻白色狐狸犬，趴在牠的老主人旁邊，一見到小女孩過來就跳起來，汪汪汪直吠。蹦蹦跳跳的小女孩雙腳重重落地，僵直不動。老主人則拍打著狐狸犬的背，叫牠坐下。小女孩慢慢走開。

小女孩，別因此而討厭全天下所有的狗。

§

叔本華把意欲完全等同於意志，把擺脫抽象思考等同於擺脫意志的束縛。可是，在我看來，雖然意欲的確是意志的一部分，抽象思考也的確由意志推動；然而，擺脫意欲的宰制不是擺脫意志，而是使意志終止意欲對其自身的擾亂；終止抽象思考也是由意志拿回主動權，不讓意志的認識活動繼續受抽象思考的誤導。

所謂「意志的寂滅」，不是真的消滅意志自身，而是使意志自身進入平靜狀態。平靜的解脫與救贖狀態，與意志自身應該毫不衝突：不過就是叫意志停止不必要的騷動罷了。

§

「絕對沒有絕對」的矛盾如何解決？

答：說「沒有絕對」就好。

§

倫理是相對的，因為關係是相對的。因此以倫理為主體的道德是相對的。注意，是「道德」「倫理」而非「真理」。

§

蘇珊．桑塔格：「促進正義往往意味著壓制大部分的真相。」

也許這世界的真相，就是正義從來是謊言。

也許真相就是不可能人人都能得到幸福，繼續分配地球有限的資源，甚至得到繼續生存下去的機會：總有人要犧牲。

也許強凌弱、階級與權力才是真相，而「促進正義」就是要壓制不平等的真相，粉飾太平，繼續讓人相信人類可以更平等。

§

「大自然」，也就是上帝用以創造和治理世界的藝術，也像在許多其他事物上一樣，被人的藝術所模仿，從而能够製造出人造的動物......號稱「國民的整體」或「國家」的這個龐然大物「利维坦」是用藝術造成的......
－－霍布斯《利維坦》

如果說，人類生活的最高目的就是投身藝術，而人最高境界的藝術作品就是利維坦......
帝國的意象是如此壯美，而建造一個帝國又是如此誘人。

H說：「那麼回顧審視一下建造帝國所付出的代價？」
我回答：「雕刻不也是破壞木石?」

§

悖論會違反現實或出現矛盾，是因為絕對的前提。出現悖論，就表示它使用的前提不是絕對的，一定有例外。

§

Truth，真理，實話。真理就是實話。然而，實話不一定就是真理。

實話有兩種，一種是符合事實，一種是符合自己所相信的一切。

自己所相信的一切，不一定就是事實。所以當有人說了符合自己信念的實話，他說的卻不一定是真理。

§

因為我們相信天堂與地獄，所以我們有道德。

道德是手段不是目的。我們的最終目的是理想國。

§

沒有希特勒，新納粹根本不值一提。

重點不是納粹黨，也不是納粹黨的主張，更不是納粹黨在希特勒統治下執行的恐怖政策，而是希特勒這個人。

希特勒是偉人－－偉人通常邪惡。他的理論不值一提：種族主義、反同志以及反共等等。他執行這些錯誤主張的強力意志才是重點，是這種同時拯救德國經濟，重整德國軍備以及差點統一歐洲的意志使他可稱為偉人。

至於納粹，以及後來的新納粹，從來都是最可笑的笑話。

如果真要效法希特勒，絕不是去相信他所相信的東西，而是學習他推動信念的意志、決心與手段。

希特勒所做的，是把那時代的（錯誤）思潮徹底執行，這是一種成就。如果正確思想以同樣的意志力被貫徹，這世界早就變成理想國了。

§

再強調一次，偉人是先有豐功偉業，道德於他才變得無所謂。而這豐功偉業基本上也符合道德的結果論。猥瑣的小人物若試圖超越善與惡，他也只能選擇犯罪－－然後墮落為邪惡的平庸。

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

你必須與過去和解－－讓過去的過去，試著與過去反目的人和解－－作為一個新的人：他是新的，你也是。讓過去的過去，試著與新的一切和解。

§

你站在光下往黑暗處看，你看不穿黑暗；你在黑暗中，一絲微光照進來，你就會微微地看見。

§

如何與虎謀皮？

殺了牠。

§

墮落，以一秒九點八公尺加速度向地心前進，直到被下方的某種阻礙擋住。

§

亡羊補牢：接受現狀並行動。

§

接受自己是一無所用的廢物，然後你才會發現人活著不必「有用」。自己活著，一定要對自己以外的人事物「有用」嗎？

§

你無法一念不起－－接受它。你不可能一開始就接受意外－－接受它。你正在向前滑行－－接受它。停下來－－接受它。停－－

§

老子新解：「國之利器不可以示人」－－當秘密被公開，便不再是秘密，力量也就不再是力量了。

圓神之所以被以為神，就是因為沒多少人看出來它其實很廢怯。

§

先知預言家，或所謂真相揭發者，他們也許不是真的在預言，或是真的在揭發真相，而是他們強烈希望他們的希望會發生，他們希望是真相的故事是真實故事。

或者他們只是希望聽眾相信他們的鬼話是真的。

§

不要讓你腳下的土地束縛你。沒有國族認同牽絆的才是超人。

§

引用歷史學家大衛．霍林格(David Hollinger)的兩句話：

「最好是重新定義舊字的意義，而不要發展或普及新字。」

「種族歧視確有其事，但種族未必成定論。」

§

嗜殺未必嗜血，有可能是過份潔癖。你看希特勒，他看見大規模槍決血流滿地不乾淨，所以他下令造了毒氣室－－滿地失禁的屎尿再打掃乾淨就好。

反正對他來說，最不乾淨的還是人。

§

愛有等差。愛是佔有。愛是為所愛的人求益處，所愛的人得益處，就是自己得益處。

§

基督宗教吸引我的從來不是它的慈悲，而是舊約上帝那些殘殺人類的事蹟。

那種世界被殘暴的神創造並宰制的世界觀逗引著我性格中的被虐傾向。

----------


## forget

> §
> 
> 如何與虎謀皮？
> 
> 殺了牠。
> 
> §


「與虎謀皮」這個成語，是不是指對老虎說，把你的皮給我的意思？
這句話很奇怪，那等於要了老虎的命，就跟想辦法殺了這老虎是差不多的意思。

最近有個敏感詞語，叫做「活摘器官」，於是我便想到了，把器官給活摘了，至少還活著，
比起跟老虎要牠的皮還不殘忍一點？

至於為何要「活摘器官」呢？讓一個器官殘缺的人跑來跑去說真相去，不就一傳十，十傳百，
何不像狼狗傑所說的，殺了他，這樣從肉體上予以消滅，就不會有這種謠言傳播出來呢？

抱歉以獸的角度來思考，有些俗成的成語都要重新解構思考一下。

----------


## 狼狗傑

forget君的思索無比深沉，讓我想起晉惠帝曾因聽聞蛙鳴，而發出「此鳴者，為官乎，為私乎？」的大哉問。
當然，我不是在說閣下是晉惠帝(乾

我有點無法明白閣下的解構思考，不過的確看見了某種渺遠的新方向，所謂「獸的角度」令我大開眼界。

----------


## forget

不不，閣下的格言許多有值得咀嚼的道理，但是有些則大開眼界，可以引出其他的思考方向。

例如與虎謀皮的意思，是否與「此鳴者，為官乎，為私乎？」一樣難以解答？

如果無法解答，是否這些格言的撰寫者，與閣下所描述的那些先知預言者一樣，他們渴望自己的格言就是真理，

渴望自己的格言可以成為真正的箴言，但其實禁不起不同角度的驗證。

對了，「國之利器不可以示人」，國家足以克敵制勝的機密自然不可以示人，
但是是否擁有強大科技力量的國家其實不想被看出如閣下寫的很廢怯？

格言可以再三思考然而覺得很有道理，正如聖經箴言一般經得起考驗，
但如果經不起考驗，的確是醜陋而卑賤，但並不是先說自己的東西醜陋而卑賤就可以自命為任何更高貴的詞彙。

----------


## 狼狗傑

閣下之批評提醒了我「當一隻手指指著別人的時候，四隻手指頭正指著自己。」
看來我經營這帖子的內容與方式令閣下想到所謂「以退為進」「終南捷徑」之手段，這也是一種批判的角度。
我感受閣下基於自己的某些理念而對這裡有些「格言」不能接受，所以我在這裡必須說：這裡的有些「格言」我寫出來，不總是我真的相信它們，或它們真是我的理念，只是它們剛好在某些時候浮現在我腦海，我隨手紀錄下來，就算我知道它們有些就是「鬼話」。

我讀過聖經箴言，其中有許多節，我讀來也覺得很多糟粕在內，不是每一句話都有道理的。

好吧我就直說了，光是閣下對「與虎謀皮」的糾結就讓我覺得電波滿點，實在無法理解閣下糾結的重點何在。
閣下接下來的回應，除了讓我覺得閣下抨擊我滿紙荒唐言以外，我無法看出其它意義。

ps: 我覺得閣下思路電波之最，就是那句「抱歉以獸的角度來思考」。
你說「有些俗成的成語都要重新解構思考一下」其實有點道理，我基本上也不反對你對「與虎謀皮」和「活摘器官」的細膩思辨，只是你自稱「以獸的角度來思考」令我忍俊不禁，只好將您那上窮碧落下黃泉的跳躍思考與晉惠帝的大哉問相比，以表示我從所謂「獸的角度」用語深刻感受到的荒謬感。

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

醉生夢死。

但你沒有夢到死。你夢到的是生活－－不一樣的生活。

§

你不必愛自己。

你愛。

我愛。

我愛你。

§

即使《戀人絮語》是受《少年維特的煩惱》啟發而成，但不表示讀《戀人絮語》一定要讀《少年維特的煩惱》。維特令我厭煩。羅蘭巴特的絮語才令我津津有味。巴特與維特又有何干呢？

§

你的確能感受到有意識的心智寂靜。當你平躺在床，各種想法組成你腦海中的潮浪噪音。忽然間一切歸於靜寂。你沒有任何想法，然而你還是清醒的。

§

「厭惡所致之迷戀」(康拉德〈黑暗之心〉)

厭惡是一種期待的情緒。

§

種子落入土壤，總會生根發芽。不會生根發芽的就不是種子。

§

我讓過去我閱讀過的文字成為我的生活指南，靠這些就夠了。從既有的文字庫淘選出寶藏，重點是一定要做出選擇。

§

情緒和思維。停不下的情緒。停不下的思維。海浪洶湧而來，可它們總有退的時候。

§

想像自己一無所有，自己有朝一日失去了－－該想想到時該怎麼辦嗎？

未雨綢繆，有時可能是一種浪費。

§

不可因人廢言，一個在你看來是瘋子的人也可能說出真理。他指責你令你生氣，但若他所言不假，你要接受。

就算這樣，他如果真是一個瘋子，你接受了他的真話，也不改他是一個瘋子的事實。

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

老話一句：一知半解比無知還可悲。

§

有時候旁觀者的一味痛罵只會激起當局者的一味拒斥，到最後問題依舊沒解決反而更糟，不了解局面的局外人只會讓不了解局面的局內人越走越偏。

所謂盲人騎瞎馬。

§

衷心覺得「扶不起的阿斗」該改個說法：故意擺爛的阿斗。

友人M對此回答說：「我覺得意思一樣耶，故意要擺爛當然誰來都扶不起了。」

§

我住的那條路，兩旁滿滿的「Ｏ安生命」招牌，名為「生命」，實際上都是屬於殯葬禮儀服務公司。

生命其實就是死。

§

網路新聞：法國媒體替政治人物出櫃 犯眾怒

到目前還沒看見臺灣發生過這種眾怒
只會看到媒體的受害者被罵沒有道德

在華人心目中，隱私不是權利。想想道學家所謂「不欺暗室」。

§

試解「春秋為尊者諱」：如果一個候選人勝選，聲勢如日中天，你還捉著他的小辮子不放，就算你句句屬實，我們看了也會非常煩躁。

§

記得這首兒歌嗎？「小朋友我們行個禮，握握手呀來猜拳，石頭布呀看誰贏！輸了就要跟我走。」

你不覺得這歌詞根本就是誘拐小孩的臺詞嗎？

§

我讀《唐朝絕對很邪乎》：把人口降低，再坐享前朝生產資源，就是盛世。

§

你知道的，都是聰明人的社會是無利可圖的。只有笨蛋才會輕易掏錢出來灑。

消費型社會需要很多笨蛋，否則無以為繼。

§

有些時候不良施政會與人民素質低落的現象產生連結，互為因果，像是無法終止的惡性循環。

§

暴政有許多形式。像希特勒上台後犯下髮指罪行的政府並非常態。但像希特勒上台前的布呂寧政府，老是將罔顧民生的事設為政策目標，致力完成後仍無助於民生，卻還視之為政績，這種政府不少。

§

我不喜歡你酸人，但我誓死捍衛你酸人的權利。

杜崇：「同時我也有反過來把你酸到酸不出來的權利。」

§

「立志做大事」，卻不知竊鉤者誅，竊國者為諸侯。

亂殺人這種事怎麼算是做大事？大事是掌握住國家機器再－－

斬政客還不如當政客。

§

你知道吉祥話「金玉滿堂」接著下一句是什麼嗎？

「莫之能守。」(〈老子〉第九章)

§

許多有識之士所提出的主張，引發無數思潮與運動，這些主張便成了所謂的經典。這些運動的內涵與成果，通常與原初的主張有出入。

原本被視為錯誤的「正確」主張，因為後續思潮與運動的成果而被大眾視為正確，並永遠改變了世界與大眾的價值觀念。儘管如此，這些主張和成果還是有可能並非「正確」，但他們構成了一種牢不易破的神話：民主、解放黑奴、公民不服從、共產主義、性別平等......

友人J對此表示：「對既得利益者來說是錯誤，對受剝削者是正確。」

§

所有的議題都是假議題，唯一真實的是權力。儘管如此議題設定仍然必要，因為這事關既有權力體系的鞏固或推翻。

其實我也可以寫成「假議題也是一種議題設定，可以作為鞏固或推翻既有權力體系的一種手段。」這樣寫的確比較平實，不過你知道的，聳動而引起爭議本來就是議題設定所要達成的其中一種效果。

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

中國古人經典的確構成了華人傳統，但華人傳統本身也可能會忽略古人經典的某些教訓。例如我們華人大多缺乏「發問」精神是許多人公認的現象，但《論語》裡頭有段這樣的文字：

子入大廟，每事問。或曰：「孰謂鄹人之子知禮乎？入大廟，每事問。」子聞之曰：「是禮也。」

§

風聞不少有識之士將華人社會普遍缺乏創新精神與質疑「權威」的勇氣，與華人傳統中強調的「順從有禮」與「敬老尊賢」精神相連，雖然他們大多數是以討論的語氣提出並審慎辯證其中的關連性。但在大眾習慣簡化的角度看來，此不啻宣稱創新與勇於質疑的精神，只要「破除禮教」與「叛逆」就能獲得。

§

你敢嗆長輩，不代表你就一定會在課堂上質問師長知識上的問題。

§

有朋友跟我說，佛教的六道輪迴講的其實就是人間，我們生活的這個世界。

我深深認同這個論點。

§

「不要為明天憂慮，因為明天自有明天的憂慮，一天的難處一天當就夠了。」

如果耶穌真的說過這句話，就算立馬變成一隻響尾蛇，我也願意。

§

光就是色彩的力量泉源。

§

賴在電腦前賴到有些倦，無意摸到筆電開關鈕感到灼熱，想到不管是電腦還是我，都需要休息。

§

「責任的概念與自由的概念緊密相關......只有在可能作出其他選擇的情況下，才能為自己的行為負責......我們是否認為自己應該為自己的行為負起責任，能讓我們了解，自己是否認為人類擁有行為的自由。」－－《你以為你以為的就是你以為的嗎？》

發現我對自由與責任這兩種概念之間的連結沒有概念：我認為人類的自由是假象，卻又認為每人都必須為自己的言行負責，不論無意或故意，願意或不願負責。就算當下沒有其他選擇，人類仍必須為他有意或無意間的作為負責。

§

「自由」不是沒有宰制，而是行動的宰制者就是自己。

§

我認為道德都是人類虛構的，但不代表虛構出來的規則就不該被人類遵守。友人形容我是相信有客觀善的異端裁判官，我想不如說我是相信客觀善必須被虛構出來使人相信並遵守的異端裁判官。裁判官也需要規則才能拿來裁量人。

§

讀出埃及記：耶和華一方面要摩西叫法老放猶太人走，一方面又叫法老心裡剛硬不肯放，藉此為由降災埃及，說要藉此榮耀自己，就比例原則來說似乎沒必要。

然而也是摩西的離去要求促使法老加緊對猶太人的奴役暴政，猶太人才更能下定決心離開埃及－－可不可以用這種角度看待希特勒納粹德國對猶太人的暴行？

§

冰冷的金屬或衣物，手輕觸竟會一時感到濕冷。
這是一種錯覺，或是一種通感，還是水無處不在？

友人答曰：「因為手汗的蒸氣瞬間冷凝在低溫金屬的表面，可以從反光處觀察到冷凝的薄水。
而衣服是因為受潮纖維素的比熱降低的關係，摸起來會很像濕的。」

讓我們如是讚頌科學－－或毀謗科學。

§

感官印象與外界的真實樣貌有所差距，不表示我們就能說外界並不存在。

當笛卡兒以海市蜃樓說明感官的欺騙時，他是以走近時發現海市蜃樓消失的感官印象來否定最初看見海市蜃樓的感官印象。

以一感官印象來否定另一感官印象，就表示我們論理時仍要以感官印象為依據。

§

「耶穌對門徒說：我實在告訴你們，財主進天國是難的。
我又告訴你們，駱駝穿過針的眼，比財主進神的國還容易呢！
門徒聽見這話，就希奇得很，說：這樣誰能得救呢？」
(馬太福音19: 23-25)

日後催生資本主義的喀爾文教派，利用上面引文的之後一節為賺錢行為開脫：「耶穌看著他們，說：在人這是不能的，在神凡事都能。」他們的解釋是：既然在神凡事都能，那麼在天國駱駝能穿過針眼，財主也必能進神的國。

不過更後面的引文是：
「凡為我的名撇下房屋，或是弟兄、姊妹、父親、母親、兒女、田地的，必要得著百倍，並且承受永生。」
(馬太福音19: 29)

所以我認為耶穌說的東西還是一樣：財主難進神的國，只有撇下一切的窮人才進得去。所謂誰能得救，在神凡事都能的問答，就是要人放心地放棄現世的一切，去期待虛空的天國與救贖。

§

「因此，人要離開父母，與妻子連合，二人成為一體。」（創世紀2︰24）
這是舊約起初關於婚姻的教訓，福音書裡的耶穌重複這論調。（馬可福音10︰7、馬太福音19︰5）

聖保羅卻寫道：
「......人要離開父母，與妻子連合，二人成為一體。
這是極大的奧秘，但我是指著基督和教會說的。」
（以弗所書5︰31-32）

我覺得上帝的命令的確是會流變的。

§

只有聰明人才知道遊戲規則可以靈活運用，例外是可容許的。

以前有個朋友說：法律是用來玩的。

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

「偉大的領袖幾乎總是偉大的單純化主義者，他能解決爭論、辯論與懷疑，提供每一個人都能理解的解決之道。」(Michael Korda)

§

我們當然可以重復不斷的歷史錯誤，讓前車之鑑層層堆疊，這是我們的權利。

§

你罵小孩是死小孩，別忘了你也曾經是。
就抱著這種認知，狠狠地罵他們，如同也曾有「大人」這般罵過你。

§

我記得我大約小學的時候，認為基督宗教信眾的信仰動機乃懼怕死亡，而基督宗教許諾永生是一種攫取信徒的賄賂。那時我認為，為得永生而信神不是真實的信仰。

§

你還是可以有好惡，不過要記得這好惡其實沒什麼道理。

「關於品味，沒什麼好爭辯的。」(古羅馬諺語)

§

在市場看土虱魚被切開，露出鮮紅血肉，我質疑孟子的「君子遠庖廚」，或佛家的三淨肉，都只是在逃避。

§

我還是會逃避，我還是會抗拒：被責難令我不快，而對此否認、隱瞞與扯謊仍比認錯來得多。我假裝沒有不快，其實只是在別人的責難前以心牆自我防衛。我必須承認，我依然故我。

直說吧：你不敢承當。

§

肉體契合的兩人是真的可以相愛的。

§

情人節，願聖瓦倫丁繼續為天下有情人主持公道。
但基於信仰，他不會為「棄了女人順性的用處，彼此貪戀」的男子主持公道。

§

你被喜歡，被厭惡，都是難免的，重點是，你是你，你依然是你。

§

我有一個商人朋友到過北韓，同一群臺商由金正恩接見，他說金正恩全程說英文，很有文化的感覺，還非常有風度的向他們展示自己擁有「刺殺金正恩(名嘴出任務)」的影片檔。

當年到德國留學的蔣緯國將軍，見希特勒也感覺他很親切。

§

一個政府實際沒說的那麼糟，但人民輿論不信任它，它一樣還是糟：糟在無能，無能重獲輿論支持。

§

笑看人間，日光下總有新事。

§

遇事莫急莫慌，莫言莫想「糟了」「慘了」「完蛋了」那些標籤不會改善事件本身。只要冷靜，就能看見問題關鍵何在。沒有憂慮，沒有焦慮，就不會有「要是這樣做了還這樣」「要是那樣做了還那樣」「不會是這樣吧」「不會是那樣吧」的妄想瞎猜，也不會一直焦慮於「我該怎麼辦」卻一點實事也沒做。要冷靜，才能看見。

§

「世風日下」？「一代不如一代」？每一代都在講類似的話－－然後呢？

然後呢？

§

當我說「這個判例破壞法律某項原則，因此沒有理由再強制要求以後判決都要遵循這項原則。」我好像說錯了什麼。想想多少判決破壞某項原則，又遵守了哪些原則。乖乖，有好些原則也是二律背反並存在法律的範疇中呢。如此混亂，司法體系依然運轉。混亂不是世界末日。

§

有時候讀聖賢書，發現其中把你自己想過、說過甚至寫過的意見寫得更好，便知道條條大路通羅馬，人類之間的確存有一種共識。
這共識顯示真理雖難以捉摸，但的確存在。一定存在某種真理，讓人去追尋、認識並遵循。

§

有些人一輩子不留心魄地講述寫作，就是不脫那個範圍，翻來覆去就那幾點－－那幾點也就夠一生去磨了。

§

有時候問一個問題，問出來想一想才發現它真不是個問題，問出它的答案又有何用？

或是它根本就不成立。

§

為什麼一定要萬事皆如你意？你要世界如你意，上帝如你意，好大的膽子，你是統治世界的上帝嗎？上帝不如你意就不是慈愛的嗎？

§

由於我們所意欲的福報種類如此地少，不如意欲的禍報種類便多無以計。

福報單純，禍報萬象。

§

只要你願意，萬事皆順意。

§

要求的條件越多，順意的事就越少。

§

「該放下時且放下。」

沒有什麼該不該的，放下便放下，猶豫什麼？

§

「拿放大鏡檢視」，所見是放大了，但也扭曲了。

§

先建立一個廣闊的世界觀，為萬事萬物貼上名相標籤，再把世界觀全部否定，撕下標籤－－看清楚，這就是名相之後的真相。

§

非要寫下某些瑣事雜念－－拒絕寫下它們依然是一種選擇。

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

「小木偶說謊鼻子會變長，那如果他說他的鼻子要變長了呢？」我翻《哲學哲學雞蛋糕》看見的例子。

對我來說，這種想像出來的規則/矛盾，正曝露出語言與人類思維的創造性：現實中不存在的狀態，人類的語言與思維可以表述。虛構是人類最偉大的發明。建立一套規則，然後從中發現/發明矛盾更是偉大。

矛盾往往比確定的真理更精采。

§

男人總抱怨女人的心怎麼那麼難摸透，其實女人更怨男人怎麼都不懂她們的心。

C：其實格言裡的男人和女人是可以互換的吧

§

...Jesus answered, "You say rightly that I am a king. For this cause I was born, and this cause I have come into the world, that I should bear witness to the truth. Everyone who is of the truth hears My voice." 
......耶穌回答說：「你說我是王。我為此而生，也為此來到世間，特為真理做見證；凡屬真理的人，就聽我的話。」
(約翰福音18: 37) 

這是＜約翰福音＞中，羅馬總督彼拉多丟出那個「甚麼是真理呢？」的著名問題之前一節的內容。在這一節中，耶穌是王這一點，似乎比後一節的「真理」更重要。「凡屬真理的人都聽我。」真理成了統治與轄制的標誌。(不受王轄制的都不屬真理。)真理成了「王應該見證的」：建構真理，乃掌權者之責任。真理與順服權柄有關。

「因為他教訓他們，正像有權柄的人......」(馬太福音7: 29) 

《聖經》強調「信而稱義」「信而得救」「信耶穌得永生」：相信一個語言/文字陳述，它便變成了「真理」；相信把一個對象聖化的陳述，那對象便成了權威的存在。選民的相信，是權柄的來源。先知說的預言不被視為真理便是因為他們沒有權柄－－沒有人相信他們。彼拉多問耶穌何謂真理，其實就是問他說了什麽，讓人民認為他說的是真理，乃至認他為王：靠什麽樣的陳述得了權柄？真理在此被視為取得權柄的工具。

「強權即公理。」林肯說︰「從古到今的歷史告訴我們，強權即公理。但是我們這一代的人，應該將這句諺語反過來說，即公理造成強權。」想想中世紀教會如何壟斷真理的詮釋權與建構權。再想想地動說、進化論等科學理論如何與教會爭勝，而現在又如何在社會的集體認知中，與創造論等教會科學理論拉鋸。真理與權力相輔相成，互為因果。

絕對的反抗者不承認真理，他們永遠反抗既成的權柄。一個人之所以有權柄，正是因為真理(看似)站在他這邊。反抗權威，就是懷疑(權力建構的)真理。後現代主義正是這樣的姿態：因為持續反抗權威，所以乾脆取消真理，取消神，取消一切的穩定。因為權力是可疑的，穩定是可疑的，真理也是可疑的。權力剝奪自由，真理也是。

(自由這種東西，根本不存在，它只是一種比較而來的幻覺，而這就是真理：一切看似渾沌，渾沌卻仍遵守一種秩序，沒有人事物能脫離秩序而完全自由。)

反對權力壟斷者的人小心，不要連真理都否認掉了。不能因為普世科學家大多為白人男性，便認為普世科學被白人男性扭曲，而提倡要建構一個什麽黑人科學、穆斯林科學，或不懂科學者的科學。

----------


## 狼狗傑

§

以下兩段話出自批評我寫的這些格言極為中肯的forget：

「是否這些格言的撰寫者，與閣下所描述的那些先知預言者一樣，他們渴望自己的格言就是真理，渴望自己的格言可以成為真正的箴言，但其實禁不起不同角度的驗證。」

「格言可以再三思考然而覺得很有道理，正如聖經箴言一般經得起考驗，但如果經不起考驗，的確是醜陋而卑賤，但並不是先說自己的東西醜陋而卑賤就可以自命為任何更高貴的詞彙。」

我敢說我寫的這些格言若是失傳，無人再讀，這兩段擲地有聲的批評依然會流傳下來。

儘管我看到這些批評的當下一點都不高興。

§

這是一個S的世界，只有當M才會活得快樂。

§

我未見如來而白佛言：勸人不爭，不如不勸。若勸人不爭，則為人說：「勸人不爭者，實非不爭者。」

我未聞如來而聞佛告我：是也，「勸人不爭者，實非不爭者。」若勸人不爭，為人說：「勸人不爭者，實非不爭者。」則說「是也。我勸人不爭，實有所爭。」

§

書是一種觸發思考的工具，不一定能提供你要的答案，答案要自己去找。

§

叔本華把生命中的痛苦和厭煩看作不同的兩件事，沒有痛苦就會厭煩，為擺脫厭煩而追尋刺激又會痛苦。

難道痛苦與厭煩不會是同一件事嗎？

§

偉大的思想體系蘊生自對世俗的絕望與嘲諷。

§

先有秦，後有漢。秦雖暴政，統一天下，方有漢興。天下先統一，後有治世。

§

你吃夠了，真的會有感覺告訴你不要吃了。要不要停下來以免吃得過量，就是你自己的決定了。

§

我們擔心惡運，其實期待惡運。惡運發生了，我們也可以很高興：發生了，就不必再擔心了。

§

智慧的處事原則不必多。一條座右銘應對萬事，照樣有萬般不同的應用變化。做人可以簡單，畢竟事情夠複雜了。

§

不要把個體惡行歸咎於他所屬的社群所造成。雖然社群的確會影響其成員的個別行為。

§

提及社群間的差異性不一定就等於歧視。只是對差異性的認知與歧視之間的分野實在難以掌握。

§

不在乎別人的眼光，要麼特立獨行，要麼無恥，那是有好有壞；然而過於在乎別人的眼光，甚至，在別人的視線下，做自己認為對的事還覺得羞恥，那真的是件徹徹底底的壞事。

----------

